# Ich möchte mal Orakeln .



## bronks (12. Feb 2005)

Auf der Oracle-HP drängt sich immer das Bildchen mit dem "FREE DOWNLOAD - Download Oracle Database 10g".

Interessieren würde mich die OracleDB schon, aber es sind doch 600 MB und man erfährt nicht wirklich was das ist. Weiß jemand, was in dem Paket alles enthalten ist und was man evtl. noch alles braucht um damit etwas anfangen zu können. Ist das eine dauerhaft lauffähige Software, die ich zuhause kostenlos laufen lassen kann oder muß ich mir irgendwann eine teure Lizenz besorgen?


----------



## foobar (12. Feb 2005)

> Ist das eine dauerhaft lauffähige Software, die ich zuhause kostenlos laufen lassen kann oder muß ich mir irgendwann eine teure Lizenz besorgen?


Für den privat Gebrauch ist Oracle konstenlos.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Feb 2005)

aber pass auf wenn du linuxer bist: schau vorher auf welchen Distributionen sich 10g installieren lässt...


----------



## nollario (12. Feb 2005)

also ohne db kenntnisse oracle installieren ist ziemlich käse. da sollte man mal mit mysql, postgres, hypersonic etc mal anfangen... das teil läuft nicht gerade out of the box.


----------



## ak (13. Feb 2005)

Auf Windows Oracle 10g zu installieren ist recht einfach aber im Verhältnis zu anderen DB's etwas zeitaufwändig.
Aber ich finde auch, dass man nicht wirklich erfährt, was in den 600 mb alles dabei ist. Habe damals auch ziemlich gerätselt. 
Aber das beste ist, dass du für die Enterprise Manager Konsole nochmal einen ca. 600 MB großen Download starten musst. 
Das ist der Oracle Client. Da sind aber noch andere Programme dabei.


----------



## bronks (14. Feb 2005)

Danke für die Infos. In einem Urlaubsmonat werden sich schon mal 1,2 GB freie Internetkapazität ergeben.


----------



## abollm (14. Feb 2005)

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp:

Wenn du noch nie vorher mit Oracle zu tun hattest, dann solltest du dir zunächst besser die letzte 9er Version von Oracle installieren.

Die 10 g unterscheidet ist im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Versionen (nach meiner Erfahrung seit Version 7) bei der Installation doch ein "wenig" (deutlich mehr Abfragen, die z.T. schwer einzuordnen sind) von den Vorgängern.


----------



## abollm (14. Feb 2005)

ak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..]
> Aber das beste ist, dass du für die Enterprise Manager Konsole nochmal einen ca. 600 MB großen Download starten musst.
> Das ist der Oracle Client. Da sind aber noch andere Programme dabei.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass der Enterprise Manager bzw. die Enterprise Manager Console (EMC) der Client sein soll?

Die EMC wird bei einer Standard-Installation nur auf dem DB-Server installiert, kann aber bei einer Admin-Installation auch auf dem Client installiert werden.


----------



## bronks (18. Feb 2005)

Jetzt hab ich mir die 600MB schnell mal gezogen. Installiert wurde das auf WinXP. Das Orakeln ist mir gründlich vergangen.

Wer meint die 10g auf einem System mit weniger als 2GHz, 1 GB RAM und einem Diskarray aus weniger 3 7200er Platten laufen zu sehen, der wird sich nur noch nach dem Sinn fragen. Wobei das 1 GB wirklich noch unangebracht wenig, aber für einen soliden Betrieb schon brauchbar ist.

Auf jeden Fall ist mir klar geworden, warum sich Oracle so stark mit verteilten Anwendungen, Datenbanken usw. so stark macht. Ein einzelner Computer mit einer einzigen CPU kann nichteinmal die DB verwalten ...


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Feb 2005)

@bronks

wirklich? Habe 9i auf einem normalen Win2000 mit 256MB und 1,2 GHz ganz normal am laufen gehabt...


----------



## ak (18. Feb 2005)

@abollom: in der Version 10g ist die Enterprise Manager Console im Download Oracle10g_Client oder so ähnlich. 
@Bronks, bei mir läuft es auf WinXP, 1500 ghz und 768MB-RAM ganz gut. Nur sollte man Oracle nicht als automatischen Service laufen lassen, da so der Rechnerstart zur Tortur wird 
Ich starte Oracle immer manuell und alles läuft zufriedenstellend. Nebenbei arbeite ich noch mit eclipse und Tomcat-no problem. Könnte aber schneller sein.


----------



## abollm (18. Feb 2005)

ak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @abollom: in der Version 10g ist die Enterprise Manager Console im Download Oracle10g_Client oder so ähnlich.
> [..]



Ich glaube, das war ein sprachliches Missverständnis. Die EMC ist nicht _der_ Client, sondern ein Administrationswerkzeug, das _üblicherweise_ auf dem Server installiert wird.

BTW: Ab Oracle 10g gibt es die EMC nicht mehr in der bisherigen, ab Oracle 8i bekannten Form.


----------



## bronks (22. Feb 2005)

Ich hab jetzt ein paar andere Services aus dem weg geräumt und auch mit 768 MB RAM läuft das ganze jetzt annehmbar, trotzt popolangsamer 20MB 4400er Notebookfestplate mit 2MB Cache. Werde wahrscheinlich noch den 256er gegen einen 1024er RAM tauschen, damit es richtig flutscht.

Ich bekomme den "OracleCSService" nicht gestartet. Weiß jemand wozu der konkret gedacht ist? CounterStrikeService???


----------



## abollm (22. Feb 2005)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt ein paar andere Services aus dem weg geräumt und auch mit 768 MB RAM läuft das ganze jetzt annehmbar, trotzt popolangsamer 20MB 4400er Notebookfestplate mit 2MB Cache. Werde wahrscheinlich noch den 256er gegen einen 1024er RAM tauschen, damit es richtig flutscht.
> 
> Ich bekomme den "OracleCSService" nicht gestartet. Weiß jemand wozu der konkret gedacht ist? CounterStrikeService???



Oracle Cluster Synchronization Service zur Synchronisation des ASM (Automatic Storage Management) und der DB-Instanz.


----------



## abollm (22. Feb 2005)

abollm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oracle Cluster Synchronization Service zur Synchronisation des ASM (Automatic Storage Management) und der DB-Instanz.



Den du aber bei einem einzelnen Server nicht benötigen solltest!


----------



## bronks (22. Feb 2005)

abollm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Den du aber bei einem einzelnen Server nicht benötigen solltest!


Danke! Wieder ein Prozess weniger. Sehr gut ...


----------

